# Nature's Variety question



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Those that feed it... I noticed that they do not sell it at the large chain stores like Petmsmart or Petco. There are a few private retailers locally that sell it, but I'm not sure what their selection will be like. The large chain stores--if you request it, will they order it? If I switch to this brand I don't want it to be a guessing game every several weeks as to where I'll be able to find it and I don't necessarily want to order it online unless there is a place that doesn't charge for shipping.

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

On there website was an area that you could type in your zip code and they would tell you of retailers in your area. 

I think since the big chains don't carry it that they probally wouldn't special order it for one person, but that's a great question to ask. I know Publix will special order things that I'm looking for if they don't carry it, but I never asked about petfood.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not that many retailers carry it now. I don't think you'll ever find it in a chain like Petsmart or Petco because they usually don't carry the high quailty premium foods.

Your best bet would be to find a small higher end pet shop or boutique that carries the other high end brands like Canidae, Wellness, etc. if you can't get it locally. They might be willing to order it for you.

I have noticed my pet store has moved their Prairie line to the front of the food section and have much more of it in stock now. I think Natures Variety has gotten much more popular since the pet food recall as it is one of the few that has never been involved. I also think as more and more people realize the health benefits of feeding a high protein instead of a high carb diet to our pets, it will become more popular.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> On there website was an area that you could type in your zip code and they would tell you of retailers in your area.[/B]


Thanks--I did see that. The retailers in my area--the private retailers near me carry only very limited stock and hardly any kibble. They said they could order it for me, but I don't want to have to deal with that every time I buy Ollie the food. I'd like to find a source that won't be a hassle for me. I'm going to check out some of the online sellers and see if any of them have free shipping (sometimes they do). I'll let you know if I find out anything. Thanks!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, I just called a local retailer whom I hadn't called in quite a while and they now carry all the varieties!! Whoo hooo! They said they carry it regularly which is helpful since I can't stand it when I go somewhere to pick something up and it's no longer in stock. They said not to worry and that it's always stocked. We'll let you know how it works out for us!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hey, I just called a local retailer whom I hadn't called in quite a while and they now carry all the varieties!! Whoo hooo! They said they carry it regularly which is helpful since I can't stand it when I go somewhere to pick something up and it's no longer in stock. They said not to worry and that it's always stocked. We'll let you know how it works out for us![/B]



Great! I do think more and more stores are going to start carrying it now since it's never been involved in the pet food recalls.

It's also getting really great reviews from vets. I mentioned in another thread how Lady's opthalmologist said it's one of the few commercial foods he would recommend. He called it "excellent".

It's also recommended here in this article on feline diabetes and nutrition from Waltham.

http://vettechs.blogspot.com/2006/02/felin...ion-key-to.html


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

ok, I picked up some of the Lamb & oatmeal and mixed it in with his natural balance at dinner time-ish. So far so good. If he were intolerant, he'd probably have gas by now (like he gets with chicken), which he didn't tonight. We'll see how those poops are tomorrow, lol.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I just ordered over the internet some cans and freeze dried. I was tired of driving the 5 miles to stock up. It came out to about $14.00 for shipping for 24 cans and 2 bags.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I just ordered over the internet some cans and freeze dried. I was tired of driving the 5 miles to stock up. It came out to about $14.00 for shipping for 24 cans and 2 bags.[/B]


wow--care to share where you ordered from?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420621
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poop update--lookin' good! lol. The few times I have tried to switch Ollie off Natural Balance he, at the least, has some squishy poop initially, but this morning it was "normal" as can be. 

He loves the Nature's Variety so far--but then again, he loves EVERY FOOD!!! It just doesn't always agree with him...

Now, I noticed he was scratching his head/ears a lot this morning, but honestly, that can be anything--I suspect he could possibly have some late summer allergies going on because he has been tear staining for the first time in his life. I don't think it could be the food.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420621
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thehungrypuppy.com/



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody bites his foot when I give him the beef (no more beef for him).......their favorite is the rabbit...it figures it is the more expensive one!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody bites his foot when I give him the beef (no more beef for him).......their favorite is the rabbit...it figures it is the more expensive one! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link--that's a great resource and I bookmarked it. For example, the 5 lb. lamb & oatmeal kibble is only $7.99 there. At the store yesterday I paid $10.99 plus tax was $11.54!! Which isn't awful but if I can but it online and not even have to make a car ride and the price comes out about the same...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420776
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thehungrypuppy.com/



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody bites his foot when I give him the beef (no more beef for him).......their favorite is the rabbit...it figures it is the more expensive one! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link--that's a great resource and I bookmarked it. For example, the 5 lb. lamb & oatmeal kibble is only $7.99 there. At the store yesterday I paid $10.99 plus tax was $11.54!! Which isn't awful but if I can but it online and not even have to make a car ride and the price comes out about the same...
[/B][/QUOTE]
updated--ok, never mind. The shipping cost more than the bag of kibble. Cost $8.99 to ship a $7.99 bag of kibble. I guess I'd have to buy more for it to be worth it....


----------

